# Who's your dog named after



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it when people name their dogs after people. Post me some pics of your dogs that are named after people. I'll start It off. Here's Marley with Mack truck,the American Bulldog, named after Bob Marley of corse.










Here's my moms dog, Marley's sister, Gretta, named after Gretta Garbo.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This is DaVinci.....I bet you will never guess who he is named after.


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

I named him after the the Dog Gargoyle off of the TV Show Gargoyles 

BRONX


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

Raybeez (Ray Warzone Beez ) is named after the frontman ( Raymond "Raybeez" Barbieri ) for the band Warzone..

Shiva (Blue Shiva ) is named after Shiva The Destroyer


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

My Bully pup is not named after a person,but another dog.She is named after Steve Irwins old dog Suey.Just because I loved Steve Irwin so much and always wanted to name a dog after his.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My friend has a really fat APBT named Bruce after the Hulk, Bruce Banner.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Outlaw "Josey" Wales*

Of course Clint Eastwood's character in the movie of the same name. My husband named her and I have just recently seen the movie for the 1st time.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> Of course Clint Eastwood's character in the movie of the same name. My husband named her and I have just recently seen the movie for the 1st time.


She is sooo pretty. :woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't name Helena after anyone. I just thought it was a beautiful name for a future daughter, when I got her I didn't think I'd ever have kids (lol oh how things change!) So I named her Helena Belle. (Hells Bells) the AC/DC song.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

The dog on my page is named after Chief Joseph of the Nez Perce.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki was named after the fallen angel Loki in the movie Dogma(played by Matt Damon). It's also the name of the Norse god of Mischief which soooo fits!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Loki was named after the fallen angel Loki in the movie Dogma(played by Matt Damon). It's also the name of the Norse god of Mischief which soooo fits!


That's awesome I love that movie. all my bearded dragons are named after the Anchor man movie. We have Burgundy, Brick, and Black Beard's Delight. When they do mating rituals they change their beards colors and one turns pure black.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

we named our girl nahla after the little lion king girl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I didn't name Helena after anyone. I just thought it was a beautiful name for a future daughter, when I got her I didn't think I'd ever have kids (lol oh how things change!) So I named her Helena Belle. (Hells Bells) the AC/DC song.


Sweet I saw an American Bulldog named Whole lotta Rosie.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

jozy emily is after my mom.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Zenith is named after a character in a book by Sara Douglass. She has a lot of good books although the last one I read was a let down(Crusader) compared to the rest in the series.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

...a grapefruit! LOL Ruby Red grapefruit (and my birthstone, since she is such a gem)


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux and Ivy are named after Lux Interior and Poison Ivy Rorschach of the psychobilly band The Cramps.


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gacy is named after John Wayne Gacy, cause we wanted a mean serial killer name that wouldnt scare the kids, lol- oh how dumb we were!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

leela is named after one of my fav tv shows futurama 
cuz leela rocks...if i ever get a male i wil name him fry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sarah1975 said:


> Gacy is named after John Wayne Gacy, cause we wanted a mean serial killer name that wouldnt scare the kids, lol- oh how dumb we were!


Sweet, our American Bulldog has Bundy the man eater and Fred krueger in his ped.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> leela is named after one of my fav tv shows futurama
> cuz leela rocks...if i ever get a male i wil name him fry


Love it. Great dogs every one keep em comming.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Our dogs name is Dooney he is named after the dooney and bourke purses.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Lux and Ivy are named after Lux Interior and Poison Ivy Rorschach of the psychobilly band The Cramps.


Love It! RIP Lux! Beautiful dogs!

Bougie (real name Bogart) was named after Humphrey Bogart of course...for his handsome good looks  also he is a greedy little chit!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's awesome I love that movie. all my bearded dragons are named after the Anchor man movie. We have Burgundy, Brick, and Black Beard's Delight. When they do mating rituals they change their beards colors and one turns pure black.


So cool looks like you glued prop beard on him lol


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i didnt name kilo after ne one its just what she weighed when i got her


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I didnt name my dog after any one person but this is way to cool a thread to be left out.

I named my dog Crash cause he was a stray running across the exit/entrance to our development. Its somewhat a gated one so there is a island with a gate on both sides. I swerved and I hit the island creaming my 19" meshies on my car so I named him Crash.

Normally I would kill someone but he was to cute to even care.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> I didnt name my dog after any one person but this is way to cool a thread to be left out.
> 
> I named my dog Crash cause he was a stray running across the exit/entrance to our development. Its somewhat a gated one so there is a island with a gate on both sides. I swerved and I hit the island creaming my 19" meshies on my car so I named him Crash.
> 
> Normally I would kill someone but he was to cute to even care.


Awww poor pup, and car. Post a pick Crash counts.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

What a great picture of Lux and Ivy - what an expression!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Well Rambo is named after....Well John J. Rambo. Haha Still freaking makes me laugh. Rosie was after Rosie O'donnell. Lmao not really although after my mom got a hold of her she sure fit the bill. Bruno...well we changed his name because the pervious owners named him Juno. All I could think about was that movie. Bruno was close to Juno and was more fitting. Haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My dad had a red Chesapeake named Sally Jessie. I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

My boy is named after my favorite retired breeder and grandfather Jack


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine is not named after anyone. Just a mexican slang name, most people who dont know always ask me what his name means. lol

COMPA

Looked up definition and this is what I got.

Main Entry: compa
Function: masculine noun
Language: Spanish
familiar : buddy, pal


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Krissy said:


> Mine is not named after anyone. Just a mexican slang name, most people who dont know always ask me what his name means. lol
> 
> COMPA
> 
> ...


Short for compadre....

buddy, pal, friend, associate, homeboy


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

^^Exacty  it is short for compadre

Although compadre means much more than just a friend or buddy. lol..

For Mexicans Co_madre_ / Com_padre_: Is what you call the god parents of your child or the parents of the child you are the god parent to.

Incase anyone wanted to learn something new today! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Krissy said:


> ^^Exacty  it is short for compadre
> 
> Although compadre means much more than just a friend or buddy. lol..
> 
> ...


youre right but tell me how many people use it properly LOL

i always thought he had a cool name..


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> youre right but tell me how many people use it properly LOL
> 
> i always thought he had a cool name..


Haha you got a point.. but hey some ppl do use it property *ahem* I call my comadre, "copmadre" LOL

It's so funny cus we are all in the car listening to the radio, and someone calls in so they say "que paso compa" or "que tal compa" My dog looks around like who the hell is saying my name?? lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Krissy said:


> Haha you got a point.. but hey some ppl do use it property *ahem* I call my comadre, "copmadre" LOL
> 
> It's so funny cus we are all in the car listening to the radio, and someone calls in so they say "que paso compa" or "que tal compa" My dog looks around like who the hell is saying my name?? lol


That's funny... I had this lil kid in my store once when I was still bringing Chino to work with me and I told him his name was Chino, but the little boy kept calling him "Cheetoh" and Chino kept looking at the lil boy every time he said it.. So I guess you could say pompa and compa would look too hehehe


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awww poor pup, and car. Post a pick Crash counts.


Here is crash the night I found him after a good ole' dip in Dawn.










I dont have pics of the curb rash but its a good chunk. I'll get new wheels come income tax time.

This is him now.

A major difference!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That is way too cute. He looks like he's getting big. He'd the same color as my oldest boy Marley. Good luck with the new wheels too.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex - after Lex Luther from Smallville... At first we called him Yapps McPiddles for about a week because he'd wimper all night, then pee. It was so cute, lol. Then one night my Hub & I were watching smallville while Lex was sitting in my lap. My husband & I were talking about the character because we couldn't remember Lex Luther's real name. Everytime I said Lex, the puppy (Lex, would look up at me). Thus how he got his name


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Too cute, my sister has a little kitty named Gandalf McBiskits. He's soo cute wierd name huh.


----------



## rednosesstaffy (Dec 17, 2009)

miine isnt names after a person but nothing better than The famous Chocolate chip "Cookie"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cookie is soooo cute, your lucky I live far or I'd be coming for cookie. lol


----------



## Creepingdeath94 (Dec 28, 2009)

My mom had a dog named Buttkiss after a co-worker and we had a yorkie poo named Boo Boo when I was younger named after the owie on my knee. :flush:


----------



## Creepingdeath94 (Dec 28, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Lex - after Lex Luther from Smallville... At first we called him Yapps McPiddles for about a week because he'd wimper all night, then pee. It was so cute, lol. Then one night my Hub & I were watching smallville while Lex was sitting in my lap. My husband & I were talking about the character because we couldn't remember Lex Luther's real name. Everytime I said Lex, the puppy (Lex, would look up at me). Thus how he got his name


HEY!!! THAT"S MY DOG!!! SOMEONE STOLE A PICTURE OF MY DOG!!! Oh wait, nm...hey honey.oke:


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

we name our male Tank because he was so fat when we got him he @ 9 weeks his walk was like a tank , slow and would try to go through and over everything. Our female we named Kiaha , which means " Strong Beauty " in native american. both names fit them both well


----------

